# Super Randonnée Prealpina (618 km + 12674 m)- best of video



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !
Few weeks ago I had a 17 days long bicycle tour in the Alps, Europe.
In the middle of the tour I participated on an extrem level cycling event: *Super Randonnée Prealpina (618 kms + 12674 m hieghtdifference) in Italy.*
It's a *cyclotouring event in northern Italy, by the lakes: Lago Maggiore, Lago Lugano, Lago d'Orta but contains 14 climbs: Banchette , Bochetto diSessera / Bielmonte , Alpe Noveis , Passo San Bernardo , Passo di Colma , Mottarone (1455 m), Piancavallo (1254 m), Pian dei Sali , Alpe di Neggia (1395 m) , Cademario , Lanzo d'Intelvi , Alpe Tedesco , Sette Termini , Passo Cuvignone (1036 m)*
To get the randonnee level you have to finish in 55 hours, but for the tourist version You have 7 days.

After cycling 5 days in Switzerland I had 2 rest days and using the same touring bike I started the challenge; my aim was the randonnée version after last year's successful ride by the Valtellina EXtreme Brevet (345 km + 8998 m --> 3 rounds)

I edited a video about this bicycletour; have pleasure with it !






In few weeks time I will write a travelogue about it too and a longer video will be dited too. .


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What an amazing accomplishment, congratulations! rep'd


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice accomplishment! Now you have the motive to come back and do it in 55 hrs or less. Good show!


----------

